# New record



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

https://www.havasunews.com/news/record-redear-a-6-3-pound-redear-caught-in-lake-havasu/article_24bdbcc0-ad42-11eb-86c0-cf25d6e47996.html


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> https://www.havasunews.com/news/record-redear-a-6-3-pound-redear-caught-in-lake-havasu/article_24bdbcc0-ad42-11eb-86c0-cf25d6e47996.html


sorry clicked on wrong link here is pics








Pending World-Record Redear Sunfish Caught


This time of year gives anglers an opportunity to catch all kinds of different species in shallow water. One of the most exciting bites going on right now is actually the sunfish bite as they’re in the middle of their annual spawning process in many parts of the country. We see a lot of big...




www.wired2fish.com


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow that is a giant. Lake Havasu must grow 'em big, previous world record was there as well. Jeepers!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That'll make a bunch of samwiches!!!!!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Jason said:


> That'll make a bunch of samwiches!!!!!


.......biggest shell cracker I ever saw😂😜!


----------

